# Girls can fish too!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Check out this bass from Falls Lake, near Raleigh. Outfished her husband!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

That girl has got such a nice bass!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yes, she do..lol


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Great googlie mooglie! How much did that weigh?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not sure, think it was near 8#. Over 23" long.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a good one


----------

